# phpmyAdmin



## ionhack (6. Aug 2011)

Folgendes Problem:

ich habe ein Webpaket mit allem drum und dran.. Internetseite und mySQL Datenbanken. Nun habe ich eine neue mySQL Datenbank mit phpmyAdmin erstellt und will jetzt von meinem Programm darauf zugreifen, wie macht man das? 

```
Class.forName("com.mysql.jdbc.Driver").newInstance();
 conn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://localhost/datenbankname" ,"benutzername","Passwort");
```


----------



## mvitz (6. Aug 2011)

Eigentlich müsstest du localhost mit der IP bzw. dem Hostnamen deines Servers ersetzen. Da aber bei normalen Webspace der MySQL Server nur vom eigenen Server (und damit über localhost) zu erreichen ist, würde ich mal schätzen, dass du so da gar nicht dran kommst.


----------



## ionhack (6. Aug 2011)

das heißt?
Meinst du den FTP-Host?
den Namen habe ich..


----------



## XHelp (6. Aug 2011)

Nö, was gemeint war ist:
Von phpMyAdmin, welcher auf dem Server installiert ist, kommst du drauf. Aber von außen hast du kein Zugriff auf die Datenbank.

Und wenn, dann bestimmt nicht über *localhost*


----------



## ionhack (6. Aug 2011)

achso...
gäbe es ein Möglichkeit, sich bei Confixx bzw. beim Server anzumelden und dann so über localhost auf die Datenbank zuzugreifen?


----------



## Marcinek (6. Aug 2011)

Hallo,

es hängt von deinem Provider ab, ob er einen externen Zugriff auf die MySQL DB erlaubt oder nicht.

Du musst dein Java Programm lokal auf dem Rechner starten. Dafür brauchst du einen SSH zugang oder einen Tomcat oder sowas in der Art.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## XHelp (6. Aug 2011)

Bei Confixx kannst du unter Kunden>MySQL die einzelnen Datenbanken erreichbar machen _(wenn es sich um einen Reseller-Zugang handelt)_:





(ist aber imho eine ältere Confixx-Version)

Aber dein Vorschlag ergibt nur bedingt Sinn: Confixx hat mit der Datenbank an sich rein gar nichts zu tun. Du wirst ja eine Domain haben, es könnte sich auch anbieten diese als Hostnamen zu verwenden :bahnhof:


----------



## ionhack (6. Aug 2011)

ja... irgendwie habe ich diese Funktion nicht... Wäre natürlich klasse^^
mit der Domain als Hostname habe ich es auch versucht... funktionier ebenfalls net.


----------



## XHelp (6. Aug 2011)

Dann wende dich doch mal an den Support deines Hosters


----------



## ionhack (6. Aug 2011)

ok mache ich^^


----------



## Brainiac (6. Aug 2011)

Alternativ, So gehts bei meinem Anbieter. Schreib Dir das ganze als Applet, packs auf Deinen Webspace und schon kannst Du per localhost wieder auf die DB. Dann mußt Du halt zum Entwickeln lokal auch ne mysql datenbank anlegen.


----------



## Marcinek (6. Aug 2011)

Brainiac hat gesagt.:


> Alternativ, So gehts bei meinem Anbieter. Schreib Dir das ganze als Applet, packs auf Deinen Webspace und schon kannst Du per localhost wieder auf die DB. Dann mußt Du halt zum Entwickeln lokal auch ne mysql datenbank anlegen.



Halte ich für unwahrscheinlich, da ein Applet auf dem Client ausgeführt wird.


----------



## Brainiac (6. Aug 2011)

Jo das war Mist. Applets werden natürlich Lokal ausgeführt. Ich hab das Applet bis dato auch nur lokal bei mir und da geht der Zugriff natürlich über localhost. Was ich sonst im Kopf hatte, ist nen PHP Skript. Also vergiss meinen Vorschlag. Keine Ahnung wo ich meinen Kopf hatte.


----------



## ionhack (8. Aug 2011)

Danke für eure Vorschläge...
Hat sich aber nun erledigt, da ich die Datenbank doch nur auf zwei PC's brauche, die in einem Netzwerk liegen. (Die DB lieg einfach in einem Public-Ordner)^^
MFG


----------

